# Does your female maltese try to hump you?



## izzysmommy (Jun 3, 2008)

My female maltese is about 9 months and she is spayed. Ever since I got her, the first thing she ever wants to do when excited is hump my arm. If I am sitting on the floor with my arms out, she will run and try to hump my arm. If i try and stop her she will growl and try to bite me. I thought it would get better after she got spayed but it seems to have been the same! I tried to get her a stuffed animal to hump but she just doesn't want to hump that! Any ideas or thoughts??


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

:welcometosm: . My Bonbon :wub: tries to hump my leg occasionally, but I just shoo her off and tell her no, and she pretty much accepts it. Eloise :wub: was more persistent, and I finally gave her one of my extra neckroll pillows which seemed to work
just fine for her- she could hump away to her heart's content and never bothered anyone else!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

This is an act of trying to display dominence over you and think you should discourage it. Let her know it is not acceptable.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

IamMomtoMissy is correct....it's a dominance thing. Emma humps Benny all the time...especially if he has a toy or bone that she wants. He will be eating the bone and then she just jumps right on him!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Chloe has never tried to hump me, but she does always try to hump one of my cats. Anytime he comes near her, she will jump him. I am always telling her no. She doesn't do it to my other cat though.


----------



## jaceybaby (Sep 16, 2008)

This is dominence related. When she does it get up and walk away. 

Also, my friend's male Cairn Terrier does this when he gets excited. They just stand up and shoo him off.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Does the dominant dog always have to hump the inferior dog? I'm pretty sure Sophie is dominant over Joshua, but I've never seen her hump him. Joshua is always trying to hump Sophie, though. Does that mean he's the dominant one? I always thought Sophie was dominant because whenever they play, Joshua will usually lay on his back (as if he's saying he gives up) while Sophie towers over him, and then the playing stops. 

Anyway, it's sort of strange when I see Joshua trying to hump Sophie because they're both my babies!! :shocked:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

My sweet feminine little Coco humps a big goose toy we have. It's the only time she tries to hump anything. Maybe the toys you have aren't large enough. :smheat: :innocent:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

There's a good article on why dogs hump on petplace.com:



PetPlace.com article link








Joy


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

We have the same problem with Dixie. She just humps soft bolster pillows on our bed. We had just had her spayed when we left FL and came to MA for the summer. We have the same pillows on our bed in FL and she never humped there. As soon as we got to MA she started. At least it is in the privacy of the bedroom. :hump: I Googled "why do female dogs hump" and got lots of sites to choose from.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

QUOTE (Coco @ Sep 26 2008, 06:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=641054


> My sweet feminine little Coco humps a big goose toy we have. It's the only time she tries to hump anything. Maybe the toys you have aren't large enough. :smheat: :innocent:[/B]



Sugar has a humping session with her stuffed donkey every morning. :hump:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Sophie has a stuffed rabbit that she humps - it's the only thing she humps. We call in "boinking the bunny." 

The only time she does it though is when she's frustrated about something or wants her way and doesn't get it. Then she runs to the bunny, kicks her back legs like el torro the bull, jumps on and humps away - she goes so fast she gets serious air time where she's not even touching the ground. It's so funny, but hubby hates it so the bunny stays upstairs where he says she can hump away. Once in a while she goes through the torturous process of dragging it down the stairs (it's as big as she is).

Sophie is the dominant dog over Annie as agreed to by her vet and the vet techs at his office. Annie will once in a blue moon attempt to hump Sophie, but Sophie is quick to put her in her place.

Linda


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

you kno, last night i witnessed Muffin humping Cup.... of course, cupcake was freaking out since she has never expirenced anything like that... lol... poor baby... and muffin well i told her "eh eh" and she stopped...


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Murphy is ALWAYS trying to hump Milly. Mill is definitely the dominant one, maybe he is just trying to be...lol.

Milly doesnt hump, although when down in the back yard with Buster she will smell his penis and do little pelvic trusts...its soo funny to watch.


----------

